

Microsoft's new Windows 8 Tablet: "Welcome to Microsoft Surface." - NTH
http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/default.aspx

======
fletchowns
The jpg artifacts in the rendering look really awful. With Microsoft betting
so much on a device like this, why can't they take a second to get something
small like that right?

------
alanh
Wow, look at the Microsoft “logo” in the bottom right. Is that their new
wordmark? Microsoft.com is still using the gashed-O wordmark.

~~~
NTH
I was wondering about that. It's the same at the end of the Surface video.

------
sek
No coffeetable any more? It was a pretty weird idea, but with interesting
concepts.

~~~
JackpotDen
I thought the same thing. The coffee table $15K plus ~~atrocity~~ research
idea has become this.

------
aganek
The secret sauce is in the case. Touch + a trackpad is necessary to use both
metro and the traditional desktop UI. Could be a good compromise so I can keep
using legacy desktop apps until all the new metro apps are ready.

------
radarsat1
Ah, look, rounded corners. Almost indistinguishable from my Galaxy Tab. I
wonder if Apple will sue them for design patent violation too.

------
aes256
Microsoft are trying so hard to be Apple, and failing so badly.

I don't know much about the Surface, but this preview website is an
abomination...

